# mp3 Wav & co auf Homepage einbinden



## tobiashenrich (13. August 2004)

Hallo ich wolte mal wissen wie man den Real Player so in eine Seite einbauen kann wie zb. hier http://www.ffh.de/ffh2003/www/sendungen/gumohe/play.phtml?PlayFile=bodo_bach_olympia.rm

MFG: Tobi


----------



## Tobias Menzel (13. August 2004)

Hi,

ein Blick in den Quellttext offenbart die Tags OBJECT und EMBED:





> <OBJECT classid=clsid:CFCDAA03-8BE4-11cf-B84B-0020AFBBCCFA height="50" id=MediaPlayer width="192">
> <PARAM NAME="AUTOSTART" VALUE="true">
> <PARAM NAME="SRC" VALUE="medias/bodo_bach_olympia.rm">
> <PARAM NAME="CONTROLS" VALUE="ControlPanel,StatusField">
> ...


Mehr zum Thema bei selfhtml.org 

gehört allerdings mehr ins HTML- als ins PHP-Lager.

Gruß


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. August 2004)

> gehört allerdings mehr ins HTML- als ins PHP-Lager.


Genau!


----------

